#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-18
<UbuPhillup> hi treaki
<treaki> hello UbuPhillup
<UbuPhillup> treaki: kennt man sich ?
<treaki> UbuPhillup, ich glaub nicht
<treaki> ich dacht ich schau mal rein... kann auch wider gehen wenn gewünscht...
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-19
<UbuPhillup> treaki: nein, nein, war nur interessiert ;)
